# Johnny-O Opinions



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I was gifted 2 Johnny-O cigars*,* there seems to be a lot of opinions as to if these are CC or not, getting ready to fire 1 up today, my noob palette wont be able to tell im sure, any thoughts?


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

They are great sticks, and if you Google Johnny's name, you'll find plenty of posts where he pretty much answers your questions.

In my experience, Johnny is a straight shooter.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

John has avoided saying so outright in his listings, presumably to avoid any potential unwanted attention. But because of that I think some yahoos started the controversy insinuating he was misrepresenting them... which was stupid because he never told them they were, even though they are. Make sense?

J-O's are good. Some better than others; not necessarily vitola-by-vitola, or factory-by-factory, but sometimes simply batch-by-batch or bundle-by-bundle of an individual vitola from an individual factory. And some are great fresh while others require quite a bit of rest.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks guys, i did read quite a lot on the subject and think i know what i asked, so just to be safe do i post any pics here?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Fusion said:


> Thanks guys, i did read quite a lot on the subject and think i know what i asked, so just to be safe do i post any pics here?


???

You lost me.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

there is a thread we use specifically for posting bombage


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Yep, you can post pics of J-O's in Habanos.

But in deference to Johnny, and our forum rules, I think we should leave the rest of the details about them for private discussions.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Yep, you can post pics of J-O's in Habanos.
> 
> But in deference to Johnny, and our forum rules, I think we should leave the rest of the details about them for private discussions.


Will do, thank you


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The infamous Johnny-O's made that way by the rumors that surround them.
Nothing could be further from the truth.
They are quite enjoyable at times and John is a stand up guy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Regardless of any rumors true or not i did enjoy the hell out of it :grin2:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

John is a good guy, and his cigars are an inexpensive introduction into the world of custom rolls.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

curmudgeonista said:


> Yep, you can post pics of J-O's in Habanos.
> 
> But in deference to Johnny, and our forum rules, I think we should leave the rest of the details about them for private discussions.


Let me reiterate, this thread has gone as deep into this subject as our rules are likely to allow.

The OP's questions have been adequately answered. I've now had to delete a post that started taking it in a direction I'd already warned against. So I am closing the thread before temptation gets the best of someone else.

For the record, our rules prohibiting discussion of sources for Cubans include these, and include requests for private purchase or trade.

Thank you,
Puff Moderating Team


----------

